# Compulsive paw licking -- what to do?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a cat that licked herself bare when her companion was killed on the road, and I was away a lot due to work - it was diagnosed as Psychogenic Idiopathic Alopecia, or something along those lines, but in essence she was stressed, and had found that grooming to excess made her feel better. The vet put her on a mild anti-anxiety medication for a while, and I instigated a de-stress programme (for her that involved limiting the areas of the house she had access to, and making very sure no other cats could get in through the cat flap - a dog would, of course, have different needs!). This was many years ago - things may have changed. 

If it does prove to be stress, have you tried a DAP diffuser or spray? It seems to work very well for some dogs, and not at all for others. Ditto Bach Rescue Remedy, which many people swear by, or one of the herbal calming medicines (I always feel you should check with the vet before giving any drugs - just because it is "natural" doesn't mean it can't be harmful - Deady Nightshade and Wolfsbane are herbs, after all!).

Don't give up - Rosie-cat was practically bald at one point, but within six months was back to a thick, health coat and never did it again.


----------

